# Just some nice nugs



## nOob grower (May 12, 2009)

These are some nice nugs I have gotten in the last few batches ive picked up. Bottom bud is some type of kush, the top left bud is unknown but good, and sticky.  And the top two right corner buds are also unknown.  They are very purple and have very orange hairs, VERY tight buds, possibly the best I have personally smoked.

Anyone have a clue what these mysterious purple buds could be?  I would love to know so I can get some of these seeds when I can finally get my grow on!


----------



## ms4ms (May 12, 2009)

the bud in the middle on the top row looks deadly. I have found that most seed banks have  little write up on potential seeds to buy. You can purchase your seeds according to the high you want. I have seen some awesome bag seed grows but I think a good seed is all the difference.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 12, 2009)

Looks like marijuana to me..lol.. you can't tell what strain it is by looking at the buds, could be anything...take care..


----------



## Peha (May 18, 2009)

nice buds~!


----------

